# Champion Systems kits - Customer Service win



## BikeRVA (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll keep this brief, and maybe it will turn up when someone is searching for info on ordering custom kits.

I ordered 6 kits from Champion Systems a couple months ago. We knew shipping time was REAL tight...so tight they were due to arrive the day before a big Gran Fondo our team from work was riding. All this was known going in, but we were assured they would absolutely arrive.

Well, US Customs and FedEx had other ideas. The shipment was held up in customs and we did not receive them in time.

I can't speak to the quality of the kits (still haven't received them, although they are out of Customs and on the way), but Champion Systems was very apologetic and offered a full refund if we didn't want the order, of half off if we did.

All this was unsolicited, and appreciated as a gesture of goodwill. I don't think they were at fault...It was FedEx that didn't deliver. 

Anyway, I thought they deserved some recognition for trying to improve a bad situation.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Glad you hear you had a good experience.

I never recommend Champion System because they provided horrible customer service to my teams (one road team, one mountain bike team). 

Sorry to hijack this thread, but they ruined the design of our kit, because they couldn't open an AI file (the only file they accepted other than PDF) and we had to send a PDF, they messed up the font and never took responsibility for it. Turns out, the AI file I sent was from a new version (about a year old) and they never bothered to update their AI software.

Glad you had a good experience and hope they are changing, but I doubt it.


----------



## BikeRVA (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, everything arrived today and turned out great. Sorry your experience wasn't good, but I'd use them again despite the delay...which I still blame on FedEx (and US Customs).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Customer service aside, I wasn't a fan of their stuff, although I haven't touched the brand since '09.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

My previous team had Champion system kit once when i was with them, cheaper, but for a reason, the jerseys were alright but no one really liked the bib shorts shammy just not very good, the team changed back to Squadra which is much better, my new team is with Castelli kit and it isn't cheap, but with a bigger team and better team deal it isn't any more then the squadra kits from the old team and still more expensive then the champion kit, but yes sometimes you get what you pay for. 
Glad your getting good service, and hope you enjoy the product and got a awesome design.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Designed kit and ordered from them last spring without issue. I probably made at least a dozen changes to the design before final approval and always received each design revision within 48 business hours. All my questions throughout the process were answered promptly by the regional rep here in the US.

As far as the actual product it is a little lower quality than others, but you get a good product for what you paid for. Most of the items I bought were at the higher end of the line. I haven't had problems with any items or any dissatisfaction. They seem to wear a little quicker than a Castelli or a Pearl Izumi, but to be expected. I anticipate getting a second season out of my bibs and jerseys.


----------

